# beautiful Betta's, Betta biography



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I though I would start a biography concerning my Betta fish's experience.

I guess I will start with I only have the one boy, but my experience in fish keeping is extensive, from Tropical to Marine, but long since gave up those hobbies because of time, maintenance and expense.

I have even had other Betta's before joining this forum, but now just the boy in my Avatar picture. Here's a little of his history.

He was purchased on January 18th 2013, and he was the first Betta actually purchased from a specialist Betta importer. Anyway after browsing this site I decided he needed a bigger home, I already had a heated and filtered 3 gallon, but moved him to the 5 gallon tank below on about day 2 of owning him.









He thrived for pretty much a year until the tail incident, some may remember that thread. But he basically ripped off half his tail on something, I will never know what, but it was quite shocking seeing half my boys tail lying on the bottom of the tank. Pictures below, show image of tail on bottom of tank and my boy where his tail had been ripped off from.


















It has been a good 3 months since those pictures, and I am pleased to say his tail is growing back in, it still has a little way to go but he is healthy and healing so that's fine with me. I didn't do anything special except keep his weekly maintenance up. Current pictures.


















Recently he also has moved tanks again, the filter packed up, and because his old tank was a one of cheap make it was virtually impossible to find a pump to fit the space for the filter. I did find one site in China that sold the pump, but they wanted my date of birth and that sort of info so thought it seemed a bit dodgy so didn't bother. 

Luckily I had a old tank that I had used for a fancy goldfish, I actually thought it was smaller than what it was for some reason. Anyway after digging it out of the garage, and cleaning it up I was quite impressed with its suitability for a Betta, being long and shallow. I also had a couple of hang on filters lurking around, cleaned the best one up and it works fine for the flow a Betta needs. Transferred as much filter media as I could and didn't have any issues with cycling, I checked daily. And now he is very happy in his new tank, filling it up I would say size wise it is about 23 litres which would actually be over 5 gallons. Here are some pics of his new set up.

















I love the way his little face is peeking out from his resting place in the above photo.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

What is your substrate? I like the way it sparkles!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

It is actually what they call Betta crystals over here made by a company called aquatopia, they are tiny smooth glass nuggets, mine is white and green, but they came in a variety of colour choices even pink and white, lol. They came in a small 400g packet designed for those small type Betta bowls, so I ended up buying about six packets just to have enough, they are ideal for Betta tanks because they are so smooth, and I think they look great, so worth the expense of six packs lol.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Little update, since another member had posted, if you look at a betta from above, he should look like a tadpole tapering from behind the gills, if he sinks in he is underweight, if out, he is overweight, I had often wondered how you could tell apart from extreme cases. 

Anyway, I thought my boy actually looked a little under, so I have recently upped his feed from once a day to twice a day, He has gained weight. 

But last night when I went to feed him. (it was a little later than usual) He was on the bottom in that deep sleep mode. Anyway I proceeded with his routine placing his cup in front of his view, I have done this before and he has woken fine no issues. This time however he must have be so deep, he suddenly woke shooting up to the surface taking air before dropping back down quickly, and going almost straight back into sleep mode, his gills were hardly moving. Few minutes later same thing, except this time when he came back down he started drifting over on his side. I actually was getting really worried thinking perhaps he could die of shock. Up to the surface again in same erratic manner, taking air and then erratically making to the other end of the tank, and dropping into his red silk plant, but literally nose dived downward, resting on the glass, and his tail on the plant, and still in that strange sleep sort of mode. After about five minutes his motor power seemed to come back on and his side fins started going, and he started levelling himself out, but he still didn't seem awake, awake, but he had moved himself on his silk plant fully. I quickly then dimed the lights in his fish tank area, thinking let him go back into sleep mode now that he looked comfortable, and his side fins did power back down.

Just wondered if anyone else has ever had anything like this happen? In the past I have sort of woken him before for his food, but never has he looked like he could die. Before it is like he still isn't fully awake and sometimes struggles to actually find his food, which I have always put down to being half asleep and his coordination is off.

To end on a happy note he was fine this morning and waiting for his breakfast, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Little update, well since I have upped his food his body now tapers perfectly from behind his gills. And I am also pleased to note that since the upped feeding I am certain his tail re-growth has become quicker also, I guess having more energy as also helped with re-growth. There, haven't been any further incidents like the above post either which I am pleased to say.

Here are a few pics I took Yesterday, I think his tail re-growth is coming along nicely.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

He certainly looks better from when he tore it! He looks like one happy, healthy betta!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks BL, when he first lost his tail he swam funny to. In those last two shots he had given up trying to avoid me and the camera, lol and was settling down for a nap ignoring me, once he realized food wasn't going to be involved. LOL


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol I think that's how many bettas are-avoid the camera and only have food on the brain.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea, I actually made a joke on another thread, saying it's a wonder there aren't any Betta's called Homer like the Simpsons character. They certainly love their food like he does. 

Oh just in case anyone wonders, his diet consist of about 6-8 NLS pre-soaked pellets in the morning feed (he is quite a decent sized boy) and in the evening I alternate daily between pellets and a Frozen tropical mix, and he has the same sized meal as the morning. I never have a fast day either. My feeding method is to feed until he looks nicely full and has slightly rounded belly, which you can see when you feed within a few seconds of every mouthful just under their side fins. Never feed to point that they look like they will explode.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

That's one pretty boy. I like your substrate too. Really neat. Guess our boys both had tail issues. Glad they're both recovering. :-D


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea, thanks JD, I think my boy is showing his age now, his body has a slight bend now. I think he may have been a good 6 months old when I purchased him, he had a sticky note on his tank of a breeder who owned him, so I think he was a re-sale for someone who may have purchased him previously. He had massive fins when I got him, and he has never grown further in body to indicate he was a younger fish.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Well it's been a while since an update on this page, but a lot has happened. Some of you may be aware of the fact that due to a separation from my ex husband that I have literally moved from one side of the world to the other. We both emigrated 7 years ago from the UK to Australia. And with all the upset of separation, my husband basically telling me he had met someone else and no longer wanted to be with me after 17 years of marriage is hard. I decided that I would move back to the UK where I have the support of my family just to help get back on my feet. 

Leaving Australia was a sad day as Australia had been my home for 7 years, but now I am back in the UK. I do have my Australian citizenship so can return at anytime I wish to, but still it's a long way from family if I do decide to go back.

I have to say I was disappointed when I returned and looked around the local fish shops with the betta selection. It was pretty much blue or red veiltails and that was it. I had hoped they had advanced a little in the betta's available at the local stores with the popularity of them but not the case in the UK. I was lucky if the store even had any, as they don't have them separate in cups like in Australia, they actually just have a male in a tanks with other tropical fish. So most stores only had about 2 betta's if that.

Not being deterred thinking oh well I will import if I have to, being a bit obsessed with betta's as most of us here are, I decided I would still get a tank ready for a fish. I had planned on just a little table top tank, but when I saw a beautiful red 10 gallon tank on sale with a stand, built in filter, lights and a heater I decided to go for it, it set me back 139 UK pounds but I had to have it and I didn't think it was too bad considering that included all that plus a 10 pound voucher to use in store. Here is a picture of the tank and stand.









And now a pic of just the tank set up. I work quick.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That is a very nice setup. The colors are attractive. It sounds a little pricey, but considering the stand was included, definitely not bad. It's hard to find a stand that fits _exactly_, unless they are purchased as a set.

It's a shame there's not any real selection for you, but on the other hand...veiltails need some love, right? :-D


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

When I originally set up the tank I did have sand in it, it was a display one, empty of course. But set up with sand and ornaments. The took the ornament but did let me have the sand. The problem was the sand kept pushing the PH up. So the sand as now gone.

I am also pleased to say that I did find a betta that caught my eye, he actually was in the same store as the tank, he was listed as a king betta, and although he is red he just caught my eye, and seems to have a iridescent silver over him, he is a plakat I did say I would look at a plakat the next time I bought a betta so this boy appealed to me. If I were to be really critical I would say his top line could be smoother and his anal fin is a bit long and his dorsal a little short, but I still liked him and considering the limited options he was the best one that I saw, and could possibly get bigger if he is a genuine King so I was sold.

Here are some pics of him, some are blurry but I have to say he never sits still so really hard to get a good pic. And some of the pictures were taken when there was sand in the tank, it has taken awhile to get some reasonable pictures.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

hrutan said:


> That is a very nice setup. The colors are attractive. It sounds a little pricey, but considering the stand was included, definitely not bad. It's hard to find a stand that fits _exactly_, unless they are purchased as a set.
> 
> It's a shame there's not any real selection for you, but on the other hand...veiltails need some love, right? :-D


It was a little pricy but I expected that in the UK I think you guys in the US are lucky at the prices you can buy set ups. One thing I loved about this set up is that the heater is actually within the clear tube section that the pump is located in so the fish cannot catch himself around the heater or pump. Plus it looks so tidy.

I do agree even red and blue veiltails need love too, but even the ones I saw were not even of a good standard, plus their health looked questionable.

I had resigned myself to importing until I came across my boy. Although I wasn't that keen to import because of the wait on the import I think I would have been waiting around 2 months to import. Which is along time when you are as obsessed as I am.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, that's quite a long time. I don't think I could do it, but better that than buying a sick fish. It's difficult enough to get everything right without a handicap at the start.

EDIT: Oh, and your boy is _beautiful_, by the way. We don't seem to get many reds where I live...

I've been fortunate to have found many of my tanks at second hand shops. Is that an option where you live?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

hrutan said:


> Yes, that's quite a long time. I don't think I could do it, but better that than buying a sick fish. It's difficult enough to get everything right without a handicap at the start.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and your boy is _beautiful_, by the way. We don't seem to get many reds where I live...
> 
> I've been fortunate to have found many of my tanks at second hand shops. Is that an option where you live?


Thank you.

You don't really see fish tanks in second hand shops over here. Ebay is a option but unless it is in your area not really a option as no one will ship a fish tank. Plus I don't have a car to go driving around yet. My mum has taken me around the local stores but doesn't like driving places she does not know so wouldn't like driving me around area's she didn't know. Which is fair enough, I understand that and respect it.

I certainly didn't want to buy a unhealthy fish keeping in mind the fact that I also need to cycle the tank too, not something you want to do while dealing with a sick fish. Although I have done that but not something I would generally advise as you really need to be on top of checking the water conditions regularly and be even more on top of water changes if you do have a sick fish.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome back! I like your set-up, it's so sleek. Your boy matches it perfectly, too.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's sad that you have had to leave Australia, but I can understand wanting to be near family after a marriage breakdown. 

Looks like your new male matches his tank.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

DaytonBetta said:


> Welcome back! I like your set-up, it's so sleek. Your boy matches it perfectly, too.





LittleBettaFish said:


> That's sad that you have had to leave Australia, but I can understand wanting to be near family after a marriage breakdown.
> 
> Looks like your new male matches his tank.


Thanks guys. I did think a red boy would look great in my tank, but not the reason I picked him, he is just so healthy and vibrant looking and his patterning so even I just knew he was the one when I saw him, I was just drawn to him the moment I saw him.


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey!! Your plakat boy is lovely...!! Great set-up as well, I've never seen a tank/stand set like that before. Sorry to hear about your forced move, too. I hope you settle in well.

P.S. I know you messaged me about the GoldfishBowl in ox a while back, but I couldn't tell at the time if my reply went through. I hope it did. Perhaps you managed to make it over to visit it...?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

autojoy said:


> Hey!! Your plakat boy is lovely...!! Great set-up as well, I've never seen a tank/stand set like that before. Sorry to hear about your forced move, too. I hope you settle in well.
> 
> P.S. I know you messaged me about the GoldfishBowl in ox a while back, but I couldn't tell at the time if my reply went through. I hope it did. Perhaps you managed to make it over to visit it...? [/QUOTE
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, man! Sorry. I can't even find the thing where the original message was sent, it doesn't seem to be in PMs... I don't understand that side of the forum ^^; Well, I'd sent you a large message, so I'm sad it didn't go through 

Yes, I feel the same about TGB. And they are so super expensive -- I was so surprised to find how expensive they were compared to other countries, but someone told me it was because there is no demand for them over here so there's no competitive pricing? 

You will always get the odd blue or red VT in Pets At Home for about £6, but it's hard to find anything else, as you say, without importing 

I'm not really sure what I'm going to do when my tank finally cycles, haha! I will check out TGF's stock, but I don't think they sell many, so quite a few just stay there for ages... :/

Can I ask where you got your plakat boy from? He's so beautiful, I'm so curious to know!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I actually got my boy in my local fish store in Swindon. It's a Maidenhead Aquatic store, there are two in Swindon but mine came from the one at Cheney Manor. Here is the address below if you are interested.

Cheney Manor Garden Centre
Cheney Manor
Swindon
SN2 2QJ

They did have another King Betta he was a blue mustard I think, the mustard wasn't that strong. They did also have a white platinum full halfmoon, he was small but looked of good quality and was healthy and a good bright platinum white, so had come from good stock I think. He was gone by the time I had set the tank up, although white isn't really my choice of colour, or no colour really, lol. 

One thing I can say for my local store all the Betta's were housed in a area that looked specially set up for them in a area with all small individual tanks. Most were empty with just the three betta's when I initially bought my tank. It is a really good store, and a big one, having Marine and even Koi there, it used to be my local when I was into Marine all those years ago before emigrating to Oz.

You mentioned waiting for your cycle to finish, are you doing a fishless cycle?


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, thanks for that address!!! I'll see if I can get to it by train (no car). Yeah, I'm doing a fishless cycle. Nearly there, lol. I think. Just waiting for the Nitrites to drop!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I am doing the fish in cycle, but I am also using Seachem Prime and Stability which help with the process and enables you to do a safe in fish cycle. I am on three weeks now and have nitrites, the Ammonia never went above .25 and the prime turns the Ammonia and any nitrites to non toxic form.

If you do decide to travel down to Swindon you can get the bus from Oxford bus station, you want the 66 to Swindon and you can buy a day explorer ticket for 6.50 and that will be return as well. That will take you straight to the Swindon bus station. That will take about an hour and 15 minutes, and they run every half an hour.


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahhh, brill!! That's great info regarding the buses, thanks. May well do this! ^_^

Hope to see more pix of your lovely tanks & fish when you get the chance! ^_^


----------

